
This website lets you check if your PC can run a specific game or not - bigbirds
http://www.techspecs.io
======
gaspoweredcat
nice idea but im not sure how accurate it is, i checked my gen 1 X1 carbon (i7
3667u 8gb, intel HD4000) and it returns several games im relatively sure wont
run even close to playable such as Ark, GTA V, Starwars Battlefront 2 and
others that i dont imagine would run in even their lowest settings

(either that or im drastically underestimating the performance of the HD4000)

~~~
bigbirds
You might be underestimating your HD 4000. Here is a limited list of games the
HD 4000 can run according to Intel
[https://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/support/articles/000...](https://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/support/articles/000005659/graphics-
drivers/graphics-for-3rd-generation-intel-processors.html)

~~~
gaspoweredcat
maybe, i was quite shocked when i was able to run overwatch playably on it,
thankfully though i should have my new laptop by the end of the month and
shouldnt have issues running any games in reasonable settings (1050ti)

